# AJ100 mounted



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

Here are a few pics of the AJ100 mounted, it took just a bit of fabrication and welding to complete, all that is left to do is the electrical wiring to the power supply. It is shown in the folded transport position, I will post more pics when the unit is complete later this week. Hope you enjoy!!


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey, 
Did you also buy the helicopter sitting next to it? Now, that's cool!


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

If the helicopter is one of your play toys I am in the wrong business 
As a painter
David


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Looks great!


----------

